# Palinsesti Mediaset prime serate gennaio-febbraio 2021



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Sono stati appena pubblicati, sul sito di Publitalia, i *palinsesti *delle *prime serate *delle reti *Mediaset *nei mesi di *gennaio e febbraio 2021*. 

Una delle novità nel prime time di *Canale 5 *riguarda il ritorno, dopo un anno di assenza, de *L'Isola dei Famosi* con un cambio di conduzione: *Ilary Blasi *sostituisce Alessia Marcuzzi. Il reality sarà collocato al lunedì sera a febbraio appena terminato il GF Vip la cui finale è prevista il 15 di tale mese.

Il martedì, dal 5 gennaio, ci sarà *Viaggio nella grande bellezza *con Cesare Bocci e a febbraio gli *ottavi di Champions League*.

Mercoledì, spazio alle fiction con la replica de L'Amore Strappato con Sabrina Ferilli e poi la rinviatissima Made in Italy che ormai da più di un anno è disponibile su Amazon Prime.

Novità nella (soffertissima) serata del giovedì sera, dove Canale 5 è solita faticare contro le fortissime fiction Rai. Contro Che Dio Ci Aiuti 6, infatti, il biscione si rigioca la carta della soap serale come ai tempi de Il Segreto e, stavolta, lo fa con la serie turca *Daydreamer - Le Ali del Sogno*.

Torna anche *Scherzi a Parte*, dopo ben due anni di assenza. Anche qui, ci sarà un nuovo presentatore (fuori Paolo Bonolis) anche se non è ancora stato ufficializzato il nome e negli ultimi giorni si è parlato di Ezio Greggio o Pio e Amedeo. Lo storico show sarà trasmesso nella serata del venerdì.

Sabato, come ogni anno di questi tempi, ci sarà il ritorno di *C'è Posta Per Te* con *Maria De Filippi*.

Domenica, confermatissimo *Live-Non è la D'Urso* con *Barbara D'Urso*.

Su *Italia 1*, ritorna *La Pupa e Il Secchione* condotto non più da Paolo Ruffini, ma da *Andrea Pucci*. La messa in onda del reality è prevista per martedì 19 gennaio. A marzo il consueto doppio appuntamento con *Le Iene *Show il martedì ed il giovedì. Al venerdì sera confermato Freedom – Oltre il confine con Roberto Giacobbo.

Su *Rete 4*, confermato tutto il palinsesto di successo attualmente in onda, da *Quarta Repubblica* con *Nicola Porro *il lunedì fino a *Quarto Grado *con *Gianluigi Nuzzi *il venerdì, così come *Stasera Italia *con *Barbara Palombelli *e Stasera Italia Weekend con Veronica Gentili nella fascia dell'access prime time.

*Aggiornamento:

Boom da Davide Maggio, il quale nel suo sito riporta che L'Isola dei Famosi è ormai prossima alla cancellazione, complice l'emergenza sanitaria, nonostante quanto detto dai palinsesti ufficiali. Si pensa ad un altro reality: il ritorno de La Fattoria o uno del tutto nuovo, che potrebbe essere sempre affidato ad Endemol. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono stati appena pubblicati, sul sito di Publitalia, i *palinsesti *delle *prime serate *delle reti *Mediaset *nei mesi di *gennaio e febbraio 2021*.
> 
> Una delle novità nel prime time di *Canale 5 *riguarda il ritorno, dopo un anno di assenza, de *L'Isola dei Famosi* con un cambio di conduzione: *Ilary Blasi *sostituisce Alessia Marcuzzi. Il reality sarà collocato al lunedì sera a febbraio appena terminato il GF Vip la cui finale è prevista il 15 di tale mese.
> 
> ...



Guarda che c'è un errore questo qui è il palinsesto del 2011 credo


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che c'è un errore questo qui è il palinsesto del 2011 credo


Io direi fine anni 90-2000, vista la presenza di Scherzi a Parte, C'è Posta Per Te ed Isola dei Famosi  .

Mamma mia...


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2020)

Ma Eurogames?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io direi fine anni 90-2000, vista la presenza di Scherzi a Parte, C'è Posta Per Te ed Isola dei Famosi  .
> 
> Mamma mia...



Una roba imbarazzante..per fortuna è gratis..in realtà su IRIS e sul 20 qualche film decente lo passano


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una roba imbarazzante..per fortuna è gratis..in realtà su IRIS e sul 20 qualche film decente lo passano


Aggiungo anche Cine34, la miglior cosa fatta da Mediaset negli ultimi 20-30 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

*Boom da Davide Maggio, il quale nel suo sito riporta che L'Isola dei Famosi è ormai prossima alla cancellazione, complice l'emergenza sanitaria, nonostante quanto detto dai palinsesti ufficiali. Si pensa ad un altro reality: il ritorno de La Fattoria o uno del tutto nuovo, che potrebbe essere sempre affidato ad Endemol.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche Cine34, la miglior cosa fatta da Mediaset negli ultimi 20-30 anni.



Sono onesto, non lo guardo mai..solo una sera che passavano Mediterraneo, mi pare facciano sempre quelle commedie tipo lino banfi con la Fenech che proprio non sopporto..


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2020)

*Secondo il settimanale Chi, Scherzi a Parte potrebbe essere rinviato all'autunno 2021.*


----------

